# Newbie here



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello.

My name is Janice and I have 4 kitties of my own. I also do fostering for an organization here in my home town and currently have two feral 7 mos old sibblings, and 3 3 mos old kittens. Two of the kittens are adopted out, and one may be adopted today!! I have been fostering for 4 years now, and have had approx. 55 cats/kittens go through our home to their new homes!! :yellbounce 

Look forward to talking with you all!! :thumb


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Janice and welcome  Thanks for all the good work you do fostering so many cats. That's wonderful  We're glad to have you join us!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Janice and it's a great thing you do with the fostering


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You've got some cute kitties there!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Janice...you're wonderful to do all that fostering.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Janice... Welcome to Cat Forum... it's nice to see you here...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey there Janice Welcome! The I 4 and me send hugs & purrs


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A formal welcome to you, Janice! You know how wonderful I think your work is!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Janice! I'm sure you'll have some great advice since you sound very experienced dealing with kitties! I'm sure you'll enjoy it here!


----------

